# Real Black HALOS!!!



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I think this is the first company to actually offer the Halos in a real Black Housing....

They loog pretty good.....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1873810648


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Damn you B14 owners!!! You get all the good/produced stuff. Owning a B13 isn't fair. Sorry, just had to let ya'll know. Those Halo's are pretty nice too.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

nice but they want you to have professional installation? what would i look like going to a body shop telling them to install some bolt-on head lights. that would be like going to the dealership to take the dealership license plate off. don't they understand most sentra modifiers are DIY-ers it isn't like these are bmw 5 series and we don't even pump or own gas.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
They need the same modification that the others did. That is the grill doesn't necesarily line up, and if you have US market OEM signals they might not either. For thoise with crystal clears or stealth that isn't a problen. They also say professional install aas a matter of liability. They odn't want people complaining that they don't fit right.
Anyone know why they are generaiton 2? Also is it better to buy black pre-fab, or just save $50 and get chrome and take them apart and paint them.

Seth

P.S. Mat4nissan if you read this, what kind of spray paint do you use. Glossy, matte, what kid of black etc. (To match the stealth sides. I want the same kind of black throughout.)


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Makes me wish I still had my '95 200SX SE-R.  Look really good though.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Now if they only had them in white


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

THis is the email Matrix sent me about the installation of the projectors.....


"It's pretty much the wiring and some cutting of the headlight brackets.
We have installation pictures for those that buy them. It would be the
same as your friend's."


I just want to know whetthe they are worth the extra $$$ or if DIY would be the same difference...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i still want projectors that have inner lenses that protrude out of the housing like the stock projectors on most new model cars..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those are still available.

they are rare and expensive to find.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *i still want projectors that have inner lenses that protrude out of the housing like the stock projectors on most new model cars.. *


I dont really like that style projector--I noticed these cuz my friend at work was gonna get them for his Corolla but I think our style is better looking.....for sum reason..


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

FYI Nis-Knacks.com was the first compay to make projectors for our cars. They started in 2000 but the person running the company is now working for infiniti. Richard, the owner of nis-knacks created the black and chrome projectors, he also made the infiniti grille for our cars as well. BTY i think he still might be selling the black and chrome corners.
www.nis-knacks.com


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Now if they only had them in white  *


ill make them in white for u.. jes pay me ..

hahaha..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bickmade said:


> *FYI Nis-Knacks.com was the first compay to make projectors for our cars. They started in 2000 but the person running the company is now working for infiniti. Richard, the owner of nis-knacks created the black and chrome projectors, he also made the infiniti grille for our cars as well. BTY i think he still might be selling the black and chrome corners.
> www.nis-knacks.com *


richard closed nis-knacks.

i wish i had the money and bought it from him.. o wellz.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

No.. the crystal clears.. actually.. everything isnt for sale now.. he doesnt want to deal with it..


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *Damn you B14 owners!!! You get all the good/produced stuff. Owning a B13 isn't fair. Sorry, just had to let ya'll know. Those Halo's are pretty nice too. *



try having a B12


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

So Ive noticed that no one has bid on the Matrix Black Halos on ebay--I hope sum one gets them soon cuz Im too much of a chicken too try it first.....lol


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I would have bid except they raised their prices. $170 for the black, and no less than $125 for the regulars.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> I would have bid except they raised their prices. $170 for the black, and no less than $125 for the regulars.
> 
> Seth *


Yeah I guess Ill just wait it out --Im sure th e price will drop just like with the others...


----------

